# Losing water fast!



## mahnamahna1234 (Dec 29, 2011)

My aquarium is evaporating lighting speed. It's losing 1/10 of the water level every three days? Does anyone know what's going on? I thank you in advance*c/p*


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Yea, its called evaporation. I lose 5 gallons every 3 days, yours sounds right on par. Heat and lighting play a big part in this.


----------



## Scottyb442 (Dec 30, 2011)

also relative humidity in the room plays a big part the dryer the air the faster the evap


----------

